# Would You Consent To A Prenuptial Agreement With Your Future Spouse/Partner?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Irrespective of your true marital status, assume for a moment you are about to get married/enter into a civil union, would you consent to a prenuptial agreement with your future spouse/partner? Assume for the purpose of this thread that such agreements are legally enforceable upon divorce in your country. At the very least, also assume the prenuptial agreement entails agreement and provision for the division of assets including property, and spousal support upon divorce.

I am interested in your views, considering how well minded, well educated, musically-balanced, commonsense thinking, morally upright folks you all are here at Talk-Classical.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I would if they asked me, but I wouldn't ask for it myself.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm unopposed to the general idea. It would simply depend on the specific terms of the agreement, just as any contract.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's a little depressing to enter a marriage acknowledging that it might fail. After all, if you think it could fail, is that not reason enough to not get married? Having said that, divorce rates (higher for the religious  ) show that many people who are sure it'll work out turn out to be false, so it's a practical measure.

Still, as dumb as it could turn out to be, I'd rather be so convinced of my choice of partner that it never crosses our minds.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I know the situation posited here is purely hypothetical, but I just can't imagine ever wanting to marry someone, the whole concept just strikes me as crazy; why would you actively choose to turn love (or what _seems_ like love at the time) in to a legally binding contract? If you're going to do that, I think the idea of having a prenuptial agreement makes sense; you obviously have no problem with that nasty legal contract business, so why not take proactive steps to make it easier to terminate if/when it becomes untenable?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The idea sort of undermines the strictest notions of marriage, but then again how many people nowadays enter marriage with clearest sense and with the purest intentions? Not so many, so better to prepare I say.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

"_﻿La plupart des gens ne tomberaient pas amoureux s'ils n'avaient jamais entendu parler de l'amour._" 
La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Whether I would need to consider one or not, I don't have enough stuff to warrant a prenup; for someone in my situation, the divorce laws are sufficiently draconian.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

why legally marry in the first place


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would never marry anyone without a prenup. And anyone idealistic enough to have a problem with that I would never marry.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just split it up evenly if things don't work out.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Obviously for what it is, marriage is entered into with probably more passion than anything else, and that can cloud one's judgement. I look at the prenupt as insurance - all of us here (or if you don't, one day you will) buy insurance and pay a premium to insure valuable assets and personal life/health etc. I think it could be useful to separate out the emotions involved when thinking about a prenupt, with the physical assets and wealth that the contract is designed to address in the event of divorce. It's essentially an insurance contract that binds your assets against lost, or what is perceived as inequitable division during a "messy divorce", let alone financial provisions for the ex's future cost of care etc.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Philip said:


> "_﻿La plupart des gens ne tomberaient pas amoureux s'ils n'avaient jamais entendu parler de l'amour._"
> La Rochefoucauld


"_Un bon mot ne prouve rien."
_Voltaire


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> "_Un bon mot ne prouve rien."
> _Voltaire


my quote doesn't qualify as a "bon mot"


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Philip said:


> my quote doesn't qualify as a "bon mot"


Google Translate begs to differ. Or so it seems.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Google Translate begs to differ. Or so it seems.


in french it just sounds like the most brutal reality check.


----------

